# Mi presento



## vicky3464 (30 Settembre 2022)

Ciao a tutti! Mi ero iscritto molto tempo fa, ma per qualche ragione il mio account era rimasto nel limbo delle approvazioni. Un grazie sincero agli amministraori di sistema che hanno risolto il problema. Seguo il nostro Milan dal 79, anno della prima stella. Vi leggo da molto tempo, spesso sorpreso dalla competenza e conoscenza che molti di voi hanno di squadre e giocatori. 
Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi ero iscritto molto tempo fa, ma per qualche ragione il mio account era rimasto nel limbo delle approvazioni. Un grazie sincero agli amministraori di sistema che hanno risolto il problema. Seguo il nostro Milan dal 79, anno della prima stella. Vi leggo da molto tempo, spesso sorpreso dalla competenza e conoscenza che molti di voi hanno di squadre e giocatori.
> Buona giornata a tutti!



benvenuto


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi ero iscritto molto tempo fa, ma per qualche ragione il mio account era rimasto nel limbo delle approvazioni. Un grazie sincero agli amministraori di sistema che hanno risolto il problema. Seguo il nostro Milan dal 79, anno della prima stella. Vi leggo da molto tempo, spesso sorpreso dalla competenza e conoscenza che molti di voi hanno di squadre e giocatori.
> Buona giornata a tutti!


welcome!


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Settembre 2022)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Settembre 2022)

Benvenuto


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi ero iscritto molto tempo fa, ma per qualche ragione il mio account era rimasto nel limbo delle approvazioni. Un grazie sincero agli amministraori di sistema che hanno risolto il problema. Seguo il nostro Milan dal 79, anno della prima stella. Vi leggo da molto tempo, spesso sorpreso dalla competenza e conoscenza che molti di voi hanno di squadre e giocatori.
> Buona giornata a tutti!


benvenut* ahahahah

maschio o femmina?


----------



## galianivatene (30 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> benvenut* ahahahah
> 
> maschio o femmina?


nel 202* ancora a fare domande binarie?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> nel 202* ancora a fare domande binarie?


mi scus*


----------



## galianivatene (30 Settembre 2022)

comunque benvenuto @vicky3464 
è bello accogliere un compagno di tifo così esperto! 

C’è bisogno di tenere vivo il ricordo di chi eravamo, cosa abbiamo passato, quanto abbiamo goduto e dove torneremo!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Settembre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi ero iscritto molto tempo fa, ma per qualche ragione il mio account era rimasto nel limbo delle approvazioni. Un grazie sincero agli amministraori di sistema che hanno risolto il problema. Seguo il nostro Milan dal 79, anno della prima stella. Vi leggo da molto tempo, spesso sorpreso dalla competenza e conoscenza che molti di voi hanno di squadre e giocatori.
> Buona giornata a tutti!


Benvenuto fratello.


----------

